

NASA: Voyager 2 fault caused by single bit flip - rlpb
http://news.discovery.com/space/nasa-finds-cause-of-voyager-glitch.html

======
rlpb
I think it's pretty amazing that they are able to debug a problem like this at
all. I suppose the reason is that there is a much larger ratio of engineer
time available than in other projects?

